# Broken Links



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2003)

If anyone comes across any broken links while reading that are on Martialtalk, could you please post where you found it here?  Forum / Message, and a full link of possible?  Some things aren't where they were before the crash last December, and I'm slowly findind all the little hiccups.

Thanks!

Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

Those are still out there--please, let the staff know about them!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Andi (Mar 14, 2004)

Not sure whether this is just on my end or not, but when I click 'Instructor' (top right nav) it gives me the URL http://www.martialtalk.com/utilities/instructors/ and the body text says:




> *Warning*: main(../../forum/admin/config.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /*home/martialt/public_html/utilities/global.php* on line *129*


----------



## Seig (Mar 14, 2004)

Andi, I got it too.  Bob is ealing with a security issue now and when he finishes that, I am sure he will look into it.
Seig


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2004)

Got it.
I know what the problem is..but it'll be a little bit for me to get to the fix.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

